# I’ve had a chance to choose which one I like better



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

To describe which one I like over the other one I've come up with the following. Think of your favorite food, for instance a steak. I really enjoy this little shooter????????








I totally enjoy this one just like the prior one the difference it's like the same steak, only more of it????????????








For those who want a pocketable shooter with a slightly larger fork gap I definitely recommend this one.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice one Tag, looks like there's a small indentation maybe for the index finger to rest in ? 
Looks comfy as that's how I hold smaller slings, with my index finger planted in the V or junction of the fork

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It shoots fantastic


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

The big butt one looks comfy. Who's the maker?

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Bill Hays @ Pocket Predator


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Excellent shooters! If you don't have one, you're missing out.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Thanks for the review, Tag. Always enjoy hearing your thoughts on a new slingshot.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The more I shoot these two the more I like them. They both feel so solid in my hand.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Steak? So would this be steak and onions?








I do love Pocket Predator


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

With mushrooms


----------



## Clover Bottom Mushrooms (Jan 21, 2014)

Tag said:


> With mushrooms


True story!


----------

